# Morrow still exist?



## clsmooth (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey gang, I've been snowboarding for quite some time and didn't think about a forum for it til recently, cause I have a question I can't seem to find an answer on...

I'm planning ahead for next season already (thanks to a rock over the weekend) and would like to get a new board for it. I had a Morrow Drive back in the day and loved it and would like to return to my roots so to speak.

Their website's still active but appears to still show their 12/13 line. I'm finding the odd online site still selling them new for fairly cheap; and if it doesn't work out it's good enough for at least a season not a huge loss.

My question is: Does anyone know if Morrow is still around as a company and still making boards? If it is the end for them, I wouldn't mind trying to ride a Morrow one last time...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Avoid Morrow at all costs. It's not the company you know and love. Hell I think it's actually dead now except for the abundance of price point crap that was dumped on the market.


----------



## clsmooth (Jan 5, 2015)

They've gone that far downhill, have they?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Been downhill since about 98.


----------



## clsmooth (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, that's dissapointing, but thanks for the heads up, my other back-to-my-roots choice is Ride. I know they still exist and should be quite good. What happened to Morrow then?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

K2 Corp bought them up. Sucked the name dry, made price point crap, let it run its course till the name was destroyed. -short version.


----------



## clsmooth (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow, bit of a shame...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a company. They come and go.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I still see people riding Morrow boards weirdly.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

clsmooth said:


> Hey gang, I've been snowboarding for quite some time and didn't think about a forum for it til recently, cause I have a question I can't seem to find an answer on...
> 
> I'm planning ahead for next season already (thanks to a rock over the weekend) and would like to get a new board for it. I had a Morrow Drive back in the day and loved it and would like to return to my roots so to speak.
> 
> ...



K, if you loved your old board so much.

Why would you want to get a new board.

Why don't you get your old board, you know, the one you loved?

I had an old board I loved too, back in the day.

Sadly it broke.

I spent 20 years tryin' to track another one down.

Just picked one up last year.

Fuck yeah, can't wait to ride it again.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Huh, & wouldn't chya know?

You're in Vancouver too.

Want your old board back?

Fuck, ya never know?

I may actually have your old board?

Was there any stickers on it?

I love this shit haha


TT


----------



## clsmooth (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh man, to find another Morrow Drive would be nice. The odd one occasionally pops up on eBay, but too big for me still. Plus it has a proprietary binding bolt pattern and not sure I'd wanna drill holes in my nice bindings...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

No, no, you're not hearing me.

I have your board,

Not the tiny one, not the huge one, the perfect one.

156


TT


----------



## clsmooth (Jan 5, 2015)

timmytard said:


> No, no, you're not hearing me.
> 
> I have your board,
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

TT does it again. :hairy::hairy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

clsmooth said:


> Sent you a PM...


Got one 2 days ago.

None since.

One from you, 2 days ago. 

Not about this though.


TT


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

I had a few Morrows when I started snowboarding as well and loved them. A Morrow Drive 160 was my first board. It unfortunately got stolen. I bought two more Morrows after that. One around 97 and the other in 04. 

I had no idea when I bought the one in 04 (it was a gift, really) that they were bought by K2 and were turning to garbage. I had a lot of fun times with it but I think it also held me back.

It's too bad that they went the way that they did. I wish I never got rid of my old boards. Oh well.


----------



## Rich351 (Jan 14, 2020)

I have had a Morrow Dimension 162 so long I can't remember when I bought it. Maybe it was 1998, maybe it was shortly thereafter.. I was always wondering if I was held back by the board, Are the boards made nowadays technically better? every rental I have tried has been disappointing..


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

most of todays boards are much lighter with the same strength and stiffness, top sheets got a bunch stronger, wood cores got tricked out with different chemicals/glass/carbon fiber, different strips of wood. since the 90's allot of ski companies started making boards which maybe helped in some way, technically. I've heard it said that most of today's boards are good, i would guess that to be mostly true. I still hold tight to camber 'only' decks and don't care for rocker/camber/hybrid crap due to not seeing much powder back in the midwest but i'm sure they kick ass in the deep stuff. i never liked decks that didn't have the tip and tail wrapped with metal edging as they never lasted that long, they were just a little lighter. never cared for cap construction as they didn't hold an edge as good or lasted as long as sidewall. never held onto a board with less than 10 1/2 inch waist width either. i've ridden a bunch of bad ass boards in the 30+ years of riding and can't say i've ever had a bad one! funny i've had some shitty boots and binding along the ways!  i buy more vintage decks these days that keep me smiling more and more. i've always had a never summer around to ride while most everything else just got passed on. cheers.


----------



## Spohndaddy (Jan 6, 2022)

speedjason said:


> I still see people riding Morrow boards weirdly.


 I love my Triple barrel master and morrow blaze


----------

